# Warning: Obsidius Preamp (Darkglass B3K) Resistor Hole Spacing



## Bravin Neff (Sep 29, 2019)

If you all know this, please ignore. 

Regarding the Obsidius Preamp. This is my 10th PCB, and I got into the mindset that resistor hole spacing is 0.300" - which was true up to this point. On the Obsidius preamp, the spacing is 0.200". If you purchase Yageo or similar 1/4 watt resistors, the body is too long and they will not fit, unless you float the body of the resistor above the board, dangling by the leads, which I tried and personally think looks terrible.

FYI.


----------



## Bravin Neff (Sep 29, 2019)

This probably should have been put in the build form, but I overlooked that.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 29, 2019)

The build doc states that it uses 1/8w. A handful of the PCBs here use 1/8w instead of 1/4w.


----------



## Bravin Neff (Sep 29, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> The build doc states that it uses 1/8w. A handful of the PCBs here use 1/8w instead of 1/4w.



Good to know, I overlooked that.


----------



## Robert (Sep 29, 2019)

You can install 1/4W resistors standing vertically in cases like this.


----------

